# Sun/Eclipse catfish for sale or trade



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, i have a 4-5yr old 7-8inch Eclipse/sun catfish that needs a new home. only flaws he has is he's missing eye...but he's been missing an eye since he was a little runt so he's learned to cope w/ it (and by the size of his belly...it dosnt stunt his eating habbits) I live in alpharetta/roswell. would like to get maybe $10 for him? or trade for a smaller (4-5inch) scavenger cat. PM me or email me:

[email protected]

-Carlo


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Is that full grown?


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

I think he's reached his max size for my tank, They are suppose to get to 18+ inches in the wild. and he's at about 7-8 inches now. and they live for like 10ish years. Here's more info on them:

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Catfish, Sun.htm

-Carlo


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I guess he's probably stunted if he's that old after 4 years?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok how big is your tank


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

elvis332 said:


> ok how big is your tank


37gal eclipse. I dunno if he's stunted? My Severum is pretty much full size in the same tank. 

-Carlo


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

could be, depending on how often you do waterchanges.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I was just asking.. Not trying to infer anything.. 9" is not a good size for my tanks.. lol.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

trashion said:


> could be, depending on how often you do waterchanges.


1/4 once a month.

-Carlo


----------

